
Git 2.21 Highlights - lee337
https://github.blog/2019-02-24-highlights-from-git-2-21/
======
MaxGabriel
Detecting files that differ only in case being cloned onto a case-insensitive
file system is a great feature. We recently ran into an issue when using the
Nix build tool, which caches inputs based on a SHA hash, where it generated
different hashes between Linux (w/ a case sensitive file system) and Mac (with
a case insensitive one) machines.

Tracking that one down was pretty tricky. I didn't even consider that
something at the Git level could be done to improve the situation!

------
Longhanks
Because git != GitHub, the actual change log can be found here:
[https://public-inbox.org/git/xmqqtvgtkq46.fsf@gitster-
ct.c.g...](https://public-inbox.org/git/xmqqtvgtkq46.fsf@gitster-
ct.c.googlers.com/)

~~~
grzm
The submitted story is an article. Some (including myself) find the prose and
explanatory style more approachable than the release notes. Adding a link to
the release notes is helpful. The _" Because git != GitHub"_ is unnecessary.

